# ROBBERY UPDATE FOR MARAVIA & CRG



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

*UPDATED LIST OF ITEMS STOLEN*

Hi All, I thought I would post up a list of what is missing and the items we think he will be trying to sell! Thank you to everyone who has been sharing our posts and keeping your eyes peeled, we appreciate you all greatly! There are several items that he stole multiples in such as the dry and wet suits, Aero Loungers, PFD's, Frame Parts and Oars. Happy Friday, stay warm out there! 

Aero Lounger - Olive
Side Box - 12"x10"x21.5", Cambridge
Box Top
Cambridge Box -13.5" x 15" x 36"
Cambridge Box -13.5" x 15" x 40"
20 Qt Roadie Yeti Tundra Cooler
NRS Side Rails- 50-80", pair
NRS Side Rails 82-120, pair
NRS Frame Cross Bar w/Lo Pro's
NRS 8" Oar Mount, pair
NRS 10" Oar Mount, pair
Randless High Back Seat
NRS Frame Foot Bar w/ Lo Pro's
NRS Flip Seat Mount
NRS Frame Deluxe Foot Bar
Standard Thigh Bar, NRS
NRS Frame Seat Bar w/Lo Pro's
Adjustable Cooler/Dry Box Mounts
Cooler or Dry Box Mount, NRS
Custom Color Pro Stick Guide Paddle
16x24 cataraft - #MCIC4178H415 - Orange
Mojave Dry Box - 15.75T x 13D x 22L
45 Qt CRG Orion Cooler
9' Square Top Oars W/S
Magic Nylon/Al IK Paddle
Big Water Guide Type 3 PFD by NRS
Synthetic DuraMax Blade by Sawyer
Zippo Woodsman Axe
Kokatat Gore-Tex Idol Drysuit-Leaf
Women's SuperNova Paddling Suit by Kokatat
SuperNova Paddling Suit by Kokatat
Arch Rival Drysuit
NRS 3.0 Farmer John
Kelty Adjustable Tarp Poles 
Big Duck 15 x 15 Tarp
SealSkinz Waterproof Mid Weight Sock


----------



## mttodd (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds like you have a person identified. Did they interact directly with the outfitter who bought the stolen cooler? Why not out this turd and reveal their identity? Hope this douche gets caught.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

mttodd said:


> Why not out this turd and reveal their identity?


Whoever it is deserves a trial at which their guilt will be determined. There are plenty of situations in which someone may have been arrested or suspected of a crime but not be guilty.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Andy H. said:


> Whoever it is deserves a trial at which their guilt will be determined. There are plenty of situations in which someone may have been arrested or suspected of a crime but not be guilty.


That would be the criteria for criminal punishment. Not boater karma. Spill the beans when you can Renee, crossing my fingers for you guys!


----------



## mttodd (Jan 29, 2009)

I agree Andy, part of my reaction is wholly knee jerk disgust. However, if this person is flagrantly and provably peddling stolen merchandise that is easily traceable, put the word out. It sounds like the hornswaggled outfitter is one more victim who could easily verify this guy, and possibly keep others from sharing his fortune.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

Good Morning Friends!! Thanks for all the comments over the weekend. YES, we know at least one of the (obscenities inserted here) sorry excuses for a human is. As soon as they have issued the arrest warrant and given us the go ahead I will be posting the photos of him and we will be calling him out by name. There is no doubt that he is "one of" or "the one" responsible. We are pretty fired up over here and want him caught as well. After he is caught we (I should say I not we) will be rallying the rafting community locally to all put on your PFD's and let's fill the court room when he is scheduled to appear in front of the judge, I would say bring paddles too but they aren't going to let us through security with those... said laughing over here but COMPLETELY SERIOUS! Have a great week all and thank you for keeping an eye out and ear to the ground for us. 

Kindly, 
Renee & the CRG Crew


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

when you all get a court date post it... I'll toss on a PFD and helmet and sit there in that court room sipping on coffee and enjoying the entertainment.


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

Just be specific when you ask people to wear their river gear and show up to a court room - some people have wide variations in what river gear means to them lol - might want to specify a bit lol


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

SpeyCatr said:


> Just be specific when you ask people to wear their river gear and show up to a court room - some people have wide variations in what river gear means to them lol - might want to specify a bit lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Didn't I say PFD's? I thought I did... however who cares what you wear in as long as you leave your knives or anything that could be taken at security at home. May be a bit warm for a dry suit on the courtroom though HAHA!


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

PhilipJFry said:


> when you all get a court date post it... I'll toss on a PFD and helmet and sit there in that court room sipping on coffee and enjoying the entertainment.


Sounds like an excellent plan Philip!! See you there


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

Cascade River Gear said:


> Didn't I say PFD's? I thought I did... however who cares what you wear in as long as you leave your knives or anything that could be taken at security at home. May be a bit warm for a dry suit on the courtroom though HAHA!


I think he was speaking of the "clothing optional" trips....


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

It's all tongue in cheek sarcasm in good humour! I just hope justice is served and wrongs are made right!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

SpeyCatr said:


> It's all tongue in cheek sarcasm in good humour! I just hope justice is served and wrongs are made right!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


That made me giggle... I wasn't thinking about the clothing optional trips  Yes, probably not that river outfit, at least for me! Please warn me if you decide to get wild with it, I will want to get this on video! Hee Hee Hee - Renee


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Cascade River Gear said:


> Didn't I say PFD's? I thought I did... however who cares what you wear in as long as you leave your knives or anything that could be taken at security at home. May be a bit warm for a dry suit on the courtroom though HAHA!


So your saying we should show up in JUST a PFD... just kidding... and helmet...


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

ob1coby said:


> So your saying we should show up in JUST a PFD... just kidding... and helmet...


NEVER forget your helmet  I am sure we would make the news if we did!!


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Andy H. said:


> Whoever it is deserves a trial at which their guilt will be determined. There are plenty of situations in which someone may have been arrested or suspected of a crime but not be guilty.


I realize that most of what is being said is tongue and cheek, and funning but I was surprised that you said that and I really apriciate it anyway. Thanks


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

ob1coby said:


> I realize that most of what is being said is tongue and cheek, and funning but I was surprised that you said that and I really apriciate it anyway. Thanks


He is GUILTY! There is no doubt about it, he asked family members to go hide the merchandise and/or burn down his storage facility before the police could arrive to retrieve "some" of our gear. I am not throwing an innocent person under the bus just calling out the guilty party. There is more to this story that only proves his guilt but I will let the police do their job at this point and find him. We pointed NO fingers at anyone until there was sufficient evidence to name the guilty party.


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

I believe that Andy H said it best back on page 1. Let's let the courts sort this out before we tar & feather anybody. 

I am sorry to hear about this huge theft CRG - I do despise a thief more than anything. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

Sorry... not in agreement, we have the proof. Tar and Feather should commence. I try to be a happy joyful soul however the amount of work this person has put on all of us has me a bit fired up at the moment.


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

Well then, give us some names and details so we can join in! I'm guessing the DA's office would object and want to lean more towards letting the legal process run is course. They would likely cringe if they heard about where this thread is going too. I'd bet a defense attorney could even use this in support of the defendants case. I can just imagine...

Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

Kilroy said:


> Well then, give us some names and details so we can join in! I'm guessing the DA's office would object and want to lean more towards letting the legal process run is course. They would likely cringe if they heard about where this thread is going too. I'd bet a defense attorney could even use this in support of the defendants case. I can just imagine...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


Hi Kilroy, 

Here is the link to the post I made a few days ago, I am only sharing what the police are sharing via. social media and what was reported on the news, nothing else. http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f42/wanted-for-the-robbery-at-crg-and-maravia-65089.html 

Thank You for your support, justice will be served.


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks, I'll check it out. I'm not supporting this loser, but just keeping my calm and letting the legal process (and jury of peers) declare him guilty prior to passing any judgement. Me thinks that's the safe & prudent thing to do. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

If memory serves me correctly "cattle rustling" is still punishable by death in Idaho. 

Did I see that he stole a cow from you too???? 


Hehehehe I so wish..


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Cascade River Gear said:


> He is GUILTY! There is no doubt about it, he asked family members to go hide the merchandise and/or burn down his storage facility before the police could arrive to retrieve "some" of our gear. I am not throwing an innocent person under the bus just calling out the guilty party. There is more to this story that only proves his guilt but I will let the police do their job at this point and find him. We pointed NO fingers at anyone until there was sufficient evidence to name the guilty party.


I don't mean to suggest that he isn't Guilty or lessen what you folks have gone through here. 

No matter what the crime, Due Process is one of the most valuable traits we have in this country. 

But once it has been proven, LET THE TAR AND FEATHERING BEGIN!. I've got my pitchfork ready.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> If memory serves me correctly "cattle rustling" is still punishable by death in Idaho.
> 
> Did I see that he stole a cow from you too????
> 
> ...


Bwahahahahaha.... that is HILARIOUS!! I think we might be missing a cow


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

ob1coby said:


> I don't mean to suggest that he isn't Guilty or lessen what you folks have gone through here.
> 
> No matter what the crime, Due Process is one of the most valuable traits we have in this country.
> 
> But once it has been proven, LET THE TAR AND FEATHERING BEGIN!. I've got my pitchfork ready.


Yes, and sorry for my snappety snap snap, it's been a long week and this has added a whole heap of work onto all of our plates which has had me a tad bit fired up; add in a full moon and this girl is a little looney at the moment. Not that I am not a little looney all the time, just magnified currently HAHA!


----------



## Kris M (Oct 22, 2003)

Not sure if you are still looking for some of the gear. 
I was on boof.com and there's someone trying to sell 'brand new stuff with the tags still on'.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

Kris M said:


> Not sure if you are still looking for some of the gear.
> I was on boof.com and there's someone trying to sell 'brand new stuff with the tags still on'.


Thanks Kris! I will check it  Yes, there is still a lot of gear out there and one 16 x 24 Orange Maravia. Thanks for continuing to keep your eyes peeled, we appreciate it. ~ Renee


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

Andy H. said:


> Whoever it is deserves a trial at which their guilt will be determined. There are plenty of situations in which someone may have been arrested or suspected of a crime but not be guilty.


Yep. Give him a nice, fair trial. Then hang him. Somebody get a rope!


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

Cascade River Gear said:


> Thanks Kris! I will check it  Yes, there is still a lot of gear out there and one 16 x 24 Orange Maravia. Thanks for continuing to keep your eyes peeled, we appreciate it. ~ Renee


I checked.. didn't look like your stuff.. looked like stuff from a Kayak shop. but the PFD's... they could be a maybe. (looks like a guy who just accumulated too much stuff)


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you Philip! I checked it out too, most was used and it wasn't our gear. So appreciate our kick tail boating community for staying on high alert looking for our gear. We are truly grateful! Kindly, Renee


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Update?


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

ob1coby said:


> Update?


He is still "at large" I drove to Grangeville twice to appear in court, the first time he showed up without an attorney, the second time he didn't show up. There is now another warrant out for his arrest and a $60K bond. Ridiculous! I am surprised he hasn't been caught yet to be honest. He still has Orange 16 x 24 Maravia tubes and a whole heap of our gear which I am sure has either been sold or destroyed at this point. Now that we are in season if they arrest him again he can hang out in jail until I can make the time to go there AGAIN! The round trip 8 hour drive bites! Although if we could coordinate it with Lochsa River Madness that could work since I drive through there on my way, HAHA.

Thanks for asking, keep watching for new gear for sale, they think he is in CA but I would be surprised if he isn't hiding out in Riggins. 

~Renee


----------



## BlueTurf (Mar 9, 2013)

This is a little off topic but I would like to thank CRG for another awesome Spring Thaw. 

I look forward to that day every spring. I get to see river friends I haven't seen in a while. There is free food and good beer for sale. Lots of great gear at the best prices of the year and you give away a TON of free stuff. 

So thank you for doing that. I really appreciate it. You definitely don't deserve what happened to cause this thread.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks Blue Turf, or as we like to call it Smurf Turf haha! I am glad you had a great day, it really is one of our favorites too. Finally get the hug quota filled for a bit by our more than awesome boating community and a whole lot of laughing. I hope I threw some things your way, I really try not to look at you guys, when the room is filled with friends it's best to cover my eyes. And then there is the whole throwing like a girl thing. 

Karma will find the sole responsible, we have moved on! 

It is TIME TO GET SPLASHY!! Have you seen the rockin' Cabarton? I can't even believe it's the same river, WAHOO! 

Keep it Right Side Up, 
Renee


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Now listen. All this vigilante talk has to stop. You'll give the river community a bad reputation.
Let the courts do their thing, try this fellow and determine what it was in his childhood that made him choose the incorrect path for his life.

We should not judge him too harshly until we have walked a mile in his shoes.

Shooter would even be willing to take him on a river excursion. He knows that his experiences with the river gods made him a better person, and might have even been the reason he chose the path he did through life.

Shooter could see a 2-3 day excursion for our culprit. Show him the love and mutual respect that abides in all things whitewater. The camaraderie. The wholesome life. Good food. Fun around the campfire. Adventure and challenge on the river.

Shooter would teach him camping etiquette. How feeding wild animals, in particular bears, is a fun distraction in camp. How bears love to be teased with food. How one can just put their unopened can of stew right in the fire, provided they pay close attention so that when they see the can start to bulge, they need to move it about in the fire to make sure it is evenly heated. How getting stupid drunk and sitting on a rock in the middle of the raging river at night is a mystical experience. How to identify poison ivy and poison oak, and how it makes your sleeping bag so much softer.

Shooter would teach him the art of river navigation. How it is important to firmly tie oneself to the boat. No need for a life jacket, they are hot and confining and chafe in all the wrong places. Shooter would show him how a boat can be neatly wrapped around a rock or bridge support to add excitement to the trip. How a log across the river presents a challenge to see if one's boat will fit under the log. Those rafts will fit under some amazingly small places, and there is always more room than it appears under those logs. How hitting the biggest waves and rocks sideways shows extra expertise and daring, especially when the downstream oar is left in the water and if one puts the oar handle next to their ear they can hear the river god talk to them.

And how one can graduate from sissy rafts and do river rapids "all natural". No boat, no life jacket, just jump in and swim those rapids! All you need is a rock tied to your back to help you balance.


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

For a minute, I have to admit, I thought you were being serous. Ya got me and I had to chuckle for sure! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

Schutzie said:


> Now listen. All this vigilante talk has to stop. You'll give the river community a bad reputation.
> Let the courts do their thing, try this fellow and determine what it was in his childhood that made him choose the incorrect path for his life.
> 
> We should not judge him too harshly until we have walked a mile in his shoes.
> ...


When I have a problem with someone, I ALWAYS try to walk a mile in their shoes. 
That way, if things don't work out, they're a mile away, and I have their shoes.


Seriously: Thieves should be caught. They should go to jail, for a long time. Then, they should be required to make restitution. That doesn't seem to happen much anymore.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

tetoncounty said:


> Schutzie said:
> 
> 
> > Now listen. All this vigilante talk has to stop. You'll give the river community a bad reputation.
> ...


I agree but sadly the legal system's design can easily favor the defendant. My wife and I have a clear cut case but the idea of taking it to court in a small town just opens a door to the defendant walking. We have been "harmed" beyond a reasonable doubt and have federal law, administrative code, a breached contact, and association code of ethics to support that conclusion. But they have a famous last name, money to pay for lawyers and time on their side. The money involved is huge for us but too little for a lawyer to go on contigency. 

Too often the little guy is taken advantage of and is left to settle for the crumbs of what was taken. I hope this case goes the other way as its refreshing when justice is served.


----------

